# MBGFC Labor Day tournament



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I know they were supposed to make a decision on it today or yesterday but i was curious if anyone had any other intel.


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

haven't heard any final news yet, but i'd sure rather fish it next weekend with less stress and new blue water


----------



## hapyman (Mar 22, 2008)

Tournament has been cancelled and rescheduled for September 13-14.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Wouldnt that be postponed??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah i got the news a little while ago but was too busy to post. I didn't know they had picked a date though.


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

I got an email from them this morning and it said it was postponed until the weekend of September 12th.


----------

